# Largest picture I can link without it getting resized?



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the largest picture (pixel size) that I can link before the forum software resizes it with "click to see full image?"

I was playing with it last night, resizing my image then uploading it to my image host (Image Shack) then seeing what it looked like in post preview, but it turned out it took too long to edit/upload/post with different sizes and I finally gave up. I just posted my recipe today with a smaller than satisfactory image for my preferences.

It occurred to me, why not just ask? 

So how many by how many pixels is it before the forum software resizes it? It's probably an admin setting in vBulletin.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

Not being a wise guy here, but why does it matter?  Isn't it easier to just upload the native image and let the software take care of it?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm an administrator on another vBulletin board, and while there are settings for height, width, and size restrictions on _uploaded_ photos, I'm not aware of any setting for external linked photos. I would guess that there's a formula within the software that determines the maximum width of the message area, and automatically resizes any photos that fall outside of that width. For what it's worth, it looks as if it is resizing all of the photos down to 560 pixels wide. So maybe that's the limit.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Not being a wise guy here, but why does it matter?  Isn't it easier to just upload the native image and let the software take care of it?




I agree this is prolly the easiest but I believe the limit is set at 560 x 560 pixels currently.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 11, 2012)

Testing
[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/sporkchops.png/"]
	
[/URL]

Don't know if this helps... I saved your pic as a bmp, uploaded w/ imageshack & chose 800x600 resizing.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2012)

Test


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2012)

2nd Test


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks to me like 560 pixels is the magic number.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

I always thought the dimensions were 800x600...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Not being a wise guy here, but why does it matter?  Isn't it easier to just upload the native image and let the software take care of it?


I don't want attachments because they appear below the post and I want to be able to insert my images within the flow of the text and have them appear where I want them to appear--instead of at the bottom after all the text.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks to me like 560 pixels is the magic number.


Thank you! For whatever reason I didn't want to host my images on my own websites so I prefer to host them on Image Shack. The upload, test, resize, upload, test, resize cycle just tired me out, particularly since it was after midnight when I was trying this, and my lights start dimming at 12... 

I'll go for 160 next time. Thanks again!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I don't want attachments because they appear below the post and I want to be able to insert my images within the flow of the text and have them appear where I want them to appear--instead of at the bottom after all the text.



I was wondering about how to do that.  Using attachments all I can do is have them appear at the end of the post.  

What do I have to do to get a series of photos to alternate with text as in a recipe tutorial?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I was wondering about how to do that.  Using attachments all I can do is have them appear at the end of the post.
> 
> What do I have to do to get a series of photos to alternate with text as in a recipe tutorial?


You have to link to the photo. So, the photo has to be somewhere on the web. It could be here at DC, in one of your albums. Once it is uploaded, look at the photo and it will show you the "BB code". Copy and paste that into your post where you want the photo.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You have to link to the photo. So, the photo has to be somewhere on the web. It could be here at DC, in one of your albums. Once it is uploaded, look at the photo and it will show you the "BB code". Copy and paste that into your post where you want the photo.




Thank you.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Don't know if this helps... I saved your pic as a bmp, uploaded w/ imageshack & chose 800x600 resizing.



It's a little confusing. Now we have 560 as a good size, 580 as too big, but 800 is okay...

BMP images are not a very good choice for Internet because they are not compressed, unlike GIF, JPG and PNG.

I think it's possible that the forum software might not know how to resize a BMP and may have given up and just posted the image URL...

I used to test (and design) computer stuff and I would test it for hours, sometimes days, changing this little thing and that little thing until I knew all the answers. I once spent three weeks working on one minuscule problem, along with two other engineers working separately from me. Ultimately I did get the answer (and beat my colleagues) but I just don't want to do that this time.

Per Janet's and Steve's advice I'll try 560 next time.

I've already taken my next set of pictures. I hope they'll work out because if not it will require an esophageal fiberoptic to catch it now! 

I'll post them if they won't hurt your eyes.


----------

